# Topics > Related topics > Events >  FCRAR (Florida Conference on Recent Advances in Robotics),  Florida International University (FIU), Miami, Florida, USA

## Airicist

FCRAR 2021 - May 13-14, 2021, virtual

FCRAR 2020 - May 14-16, 2020, Florida Institute of Technology, Melbourne, Florida, USA
fcrar2020.fit.edu

FCRAR 2019 - May 9-10, 2019, Florida Polytechnic University, Lakeland, Florida, USA
fcrar.org

FCRAR 2018 - May 10-11, 2018, Orlando, Florida, USA
mae.ucf.edu/fcrar2018

FCRAR 2017 - May 11-12, 2017, Boca Raton, Florida, USA - public.eng.fau.edu/design/fcrar2017
Organizer - Florida International University (FIU)

----------


## Airicist

FCRAR 2016 Entry: CHIMAERA MATE Remotely Operated Underwater Vehicle

Published on May 17, 2016




> CHIMAERA MATE ROV Remotely Operated Underwater Vehicle
> 
> Giuliano Grahl, Rudnei Moran, Daniel Pena, Julian Sellan
> Advisor: Dr. Sabri Tosunoglu
> Department of Mechanical and Materials Engineering
> Florida International University
> Miami, Florida
> 
> Entry to the Robot Showcase component of FCRAR 2016 (Florida Conference on Recent Advances in Robotics) by FIU. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

FCRAR 2016 Showcase: JenniFish: A Free-Swimming Robotic Jellyfish

Published on May 17, 2016




> The JenniFish: A Free-Swimming Soft Robotic Jellyfish
> 
> Jennifer Frame, Oscar Curet and Erik Engeberg
> Department of Ocean and Mechanical Engineering
> Florida Atlantic University
> Boca Raton, Florida
> 
> Entry to the Robot Showcase component of FCRAR 2016 (Florida Conference on Recent Advances in Robotics) by FAU. 
> 
> FCRAR 2016 was held at FIU in Miami, Florida, on May 12-13, 2016.

----------

